# 22/45 Too Picky With Ammo



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a 22/45 that I use occasionally for steel matches. The only internal work I've done on it is to put in a Tandemcross bushing to get rid of the magazine disconnect. It fails to fire about 1 in 5 on Wolf Match and Aguila ammo. It fails to fire about 1 in 10 for Federal ammo of various labels. It has been 100% on CCI Mini Mags. Good luck finding those.


Is there something I can do with it to make it light off the rounds more reliably? If it was a centerfire pistol, I would just change springs or put in an extended firing pin.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing with my Mark III 22/45 Hunter. And I also installed a hammer bushing for the same reasons, plus a few others, that you did. The only .22 pistol I have that seems to shoot everything is my M&P 22.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've also had failure to fire issues with Federal ammo. I try to stick with Remington which seems to work the best for me. However, I think 22 ammo is becoming more cheaply made and less reliable nowadays anyhow. Probably because they are working overtime to get it made and shipped, qc is likely taking a back seat.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

So, No aftermarket goodies to make them more reliable?


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

have had my 22/45 lite for about a year now. would not shoot anything but cci standard. now it won't shoot that reliably either. am going to try a volquatzen extractor and firing pin. if that works-great. if it doesn't, i'll remove the magazine disconnect and the lci. will update.


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

My stock Mark III target has about 400 rounds through it so far; CCI Mini-Mags, Federal bulk, and cheap Remington lead target ammo. No FTF's, and only one or two FTE's. I'm going to change the hammer bushing/mag disconnect next week when the new bushing arrives... hopefully it doesn't affect reliability.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

If you want a .22 to shoot everything get a revolver. The mini mag is really good in my MK2, CCI ammo is better than most. I was getting some Fed std vel bulk at Walmart but that dried up a couple years ago, it worked pretty well. Hunt the mini mags. Semi auto .22s are really fickle, I used to use Win. SuperX but it's not good now days. Keep it clean, if the tiniest piece of anything gets on the bolt face or rear face of the bbl it'll mis fire. I have 2 High Standards that are just as fickle. Good luck.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Schroedinger said:


> My stock Mark III target has about 400 rounds through it so far; CCI Mini-Mags, Federal bulk, and cheap Remington lead target ammo. No FTF's, and only one or two FTE's. I'm going to change the hammer bushing/mag disconnect next week when the new bushing arrives... hopefully it doesn't affect reliability.


I've put the Volqartsen hammer bushing and the extractor in mine and it works great. (22/45 Mk III). The mags drop right out now and before they used to pop out of the gun about an inch or so and just hang there. Before installing the Volqartsen extractor I was having 2-3 stovepipes per mag. Now flawless. The factory extractor is a stamped part and if you get a bad one, they are just unreliable. Best money I've spent on that gun. Not an expensive mod and much better performance overall.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I put in the Volquartsen firing pin and the reliability got better. Aguila and one type of Federal still have a fail to fire per mag. I may try a stronger hammer spring next. I wanted to put in the VQ extractor. After 4 different youTube videos, I still couldn't get it out. I can get the plunger out. The extractor doesn't just come out like it does in the videos.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

it worked better for me to grab the extractor with a needle nose pliers because it is sort of locked into position in the bolt pocket it sits in. Kind of have to gently force it to come out, then you can just pop the new one in. But as they say, don't let the spring and plunger go flying when you remove the extractor or you'll be crawling around the floor trying to find them.


----------

